# Anyone got a instruction manual for the 2008 control panel?



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Our lovely Starblazer has arrived and it is fabulous!!
Well worth the wait!
However it does not have an Autocruise instruction/service manual and I am waiting for one to be forwarded to me.
Has anyone out there got an Autocruise manual that features the new control panel?
If you have I would really appreciate it if you could fax or photocopy the section that relates to control panel.
I am more than happy to cover the costs of encountered.
The new panel is different to the previous one and although there are similarities some bits are quite different!

Thanks!


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

One has been put in the post to me.......panic over!


----------

